# snorkle before lift?



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i am building the MIMB snorkle and install tommorow night. is it ok if i snorkle before i.install the 2" lift., or will the geomatry be off with the lift installed. i wouldnt think a bracket lift would affdect anything other than shock mount location? 2011 brute 750. thankyou


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No the lift won't have any affect on the snorkel.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

allllllllrightty than! thanks thats the answer i was hoping for. you guys are alright, no matter what they say about you all. hehe no seriously this is great place.


----------

